

Show HN: Identify music in YT/vimeo/dailymotion videos – We heard your feedback - tk42
http://www.mooma.sh/

======
tk42
\- Now works with vimeo & dailymotion

\- Exact time for analysis can be passed

\- Added additional third party fingerprinting technology(doreso) to find
snippets echonest can't identify

\- false positives reduced drastically as we can be stricter about thresholds
due to above point

\- works much better on mixtapes with altered BPMs due to above 2 points

\- Finds and embeds additional sources for identified songs

